# Devenir modérateur ?



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Non ne vous énervez pas 

Je me posais la question du : "comment devenir modérateur" ?

Pour répondre à la question j'ai fait une reherche sur le forum et j'ai pas trouvé 

Sinon il faut quoi ??????
Avoir un nombre de message assez conséquent ? etre toute la journée sur le forum ?
etre gentil beau grand et fort ? avoir un piston ? répondre à une petite annonce ? déposer son CV ? 

Voila ma petite question du soir 

@++
Pharmacos


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_c'est simple : il faut coucher. 

personnellement, ce fut avec JackSim... il &#233;tait petit, suisse mais assez beau. Ce fut donc tr&#232;s distrayant  (les suisses ont des techniques inconnues pour le nordiste que je suis)
_


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Alors moi je fais un metre 89 je suis blond chatain les yeux bleu vert et j'ai une copine......
expliquez lui que je dois coucher pour être modo et après on en reparlera 



Ah ben si il n'y a que cette solution :rateau:


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

_t'inqui&#234;tes pas, pour les grands gabarits, nous avons aussi une alternative : rester vivant apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;fi&#233; [MGZ]Chatdansledos &#224; la lutte greco-romaine... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2006)

Ouais 4 ans que je couche et toujours rien, faudrait la changer vot'blague &#231;a commence a faire mal 



> *Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 2 (2 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s))*
> supermoquette, Tetsu



Et voil&#224; mes hallu reprennent :affraid:


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais 4 ans que je couche et toujours rien, faudrait la changer vot'blague ça commence a faire mal



_oui mais avec toi, c'est purement sexuel... :love: :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2006)

> *Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s))*
> supermoquette, richard_deux_, _Tetsu_



Rendez-moi mon cerveau 

Pour r&#233;pondre, &#224; certains moments des mod&#233;rateurs partent pour des raisons persos et le chef, celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom, demande publiquement des candidatures (en affiche en haut de chaque forum concern&#233, qu'il trie, en fonction de leur connnaissance des forums &#224; repourvoir, grosso modo.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

Ok d'ak faut etre au bon endroit au bon moment quoi 

Bon ben je scrute mais je ne couche toujours pas 

Voila j'ai ma réponse un modo peut fermer le fil  puisque je ne peux pas le faire


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2006)

Pourtant elle &#233;tait bonne «grosso modo»


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Oui. 

Je confirme ce qu'a dit SM, on peut coucher sans devenir modo. 
La d&#233;lation de ses petits camarades de jeu ne fonctionne pas non plus pour devenir mod&#233;rateur, mais autorise quelques petites faveurs.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme ce qu'a dit SM, on peut coucher sans devenir modo.


oui _ pour le plaisiiiiiir _
( mais avec modération , bien sûr)

_oui je sors avant de me faire taper par les fans de l'Herbert L_


----------



## reineman (17 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Non ne vous énervez pas
> 
> Je me posais la question du : "comment devenir modérateur" ?
> 
> ...



a mon avis faut avoir une bonne connaissance de l'univers mac...etre au fait de l'actualité apple et informatique en générale...etre passionné par ça un minimum quoi...
si tu piques ta toile de tente sur les forums techniques et que tu te fais remarquer comme quelqu'un qui sait de quoi il parle, et que tu postes utile, en aiguillant bien les autres...a mon avis, a la prochaine fournaison, tu pourras postuler en esperant avoir une chance.
enfin j'dis ça..j'en sais rien, mais j'imagine...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

Enfin, être modéro cest pas que de lamusement quand même. Faut quand même se taper des fils qui ne vous intéresse pas forcement et lire les posts qui si trouvent. 

Modéro cest du boulot !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Exactement, &#233;puisant. Y a qu'a voir pascal77, il a 29ans et on dirait qu'il en fait 53 !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _...les suisses ont des techniques inconnues...
> _



Le coup du coucou ?? (je te vois, je te vois plus, je te vois, je te vois plus... et ça idéalement 12 fois d'affilée !) c'est sûrement une expérience intéressante en effet   




			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> ... blablabla...
> enfin j'dis ça..j'en sais rien...



Oui c'est ça, tu ne sais rien... donc... comme je te l'ai déjà suggéré, tais toi...  :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> L
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est ça, tu ne sais rien... donc... comme je te l'ai déjà suggéré, tais toi...  :sleep:


 
Je prend en compte toutes les remarques


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> si tu piques ta toile de tente sur les forums techniques et que tu te fais remarquer comme quelqu'un qui sait de quoi il parle, et que tu postes utile, en aiguillant bien les autres...



Y a de ça, mais ça ne fait pas tout. Savoir être présent, tout en se faisant discret...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Ah! C'est pour &#231;a que SM n'est pas modo?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Donc je vais me faire discret et m'auto faire disparaitre pendant un mois et après je serai modo yééééé la classe cette technique


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Donc je vais me faire discret et m'auto faire disparaitre pendant un mois et apr&#232;s je serai modo y&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; la classe cette technique



Non, &#231;a c'est une fois que t'es modo. Pour &#234;tre modo, bah c'est toute une alchimie... 

Si tu es cal&#233; en technique sur le forum dont tu as la responsabilit&#233;, que tu es serviable en aidant les nioubs, mais qu'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; tu es absolument une buse en mod&#233;ration, &#231;a ne fera pas forc&#233;ment de toi un bon modo...   

... contrairement &#224; certaines id&#233;es re&#231;ues.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Tu essayes de citer quelqu'un ????


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> si tu piques ta toile de tente sur les forums techniques et que tu te fais remarquer comme quelqu'un qui sait de quoi il parle, et que tu postes utile, en aiguillant bien les autres...a mon avis, a la prochaine fournaison, tu pourras postuler en esperant avoir une chance.
> enfin j'dis ça..j'en sais rien, mais j'imagine...



Très bon résumé.


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Et pour avoir un pseudo violet (un biju, quoi) , il faut coucher, dis ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pour avoir un pseudo violet (un biju, quoi) , il faut coucher, dis ? :love: :rateau:


Toi, oui. Lui, il l'a eu au mérite.


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Pardon, mais ce gar&#231;on a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; violet dans une vie ant&#233;rieure, et je peux t'assurer qu'il avait couch&#233; (avec moi) pour avoir le poste !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Y a pas de mal à coucher


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Non. Surtout avec moi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, mais ce garçon a déjà été violet dans une vie antérieure, et je peux t'assurer qu'il avait couché (avec moi) pour avoir le poste !


Ah, mais je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis juste que, cette fois-ci, benjamin lui a reconnu le mérite de ne pas avoir tenté de coucher pour obtenir le job.


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Etre violet sans coucher, c'est honteux. Je m'en vais de ce pas monter une clique des anciens violets coucheurs.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Tout fout le camps ...

Un vrai scandale ...

Forcément maintenant sans coucher ça va être nettement moins drôle ...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Etre violet sans coucher, c'est honteux. Je m'en vais de ce pas monter une clique des anciens violets coucheurs.


 
Une sorte de _conclave_?


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Sont tous là :afraid: 

Les ancien violet/rose/coucheurs ... 

les rouges aussi ..ils ...?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Etre violet sans coucher, c'est honteux. Je m'en vais de ce pas monter une clique des anciens violets coucheurs.


Bah oui, mais vous n'êtes que deux dans ce cas. C'est plus une clique, c'est Shirley et Dino.


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Ah non, y'a Bilbo, aussi. Je suis s&#251;r qu'il avait couch&#233;, mais je sais pas avec qui....


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

'tain, je peux pas filer des coups de boules a ceux &#224; qui j'en ai fil&#233; avant de partir en cong&#233;! On pourrait pas avoir un reset pendant les vacances ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je peux pas filer des coups de boules a ceux &#224; qui j'en ai fil&#233; avant de partir en cong&#233;! On pourrait pas avoir un reset pendant les vacances ?!


Hum, hum. Non, rien, j'ai vu de la lumi&#232;re et je me suis dit que dire bonjour aux vacanciers, c'est sympa.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je peux pas filer des coups de boules a ceux à qui j'en ai filé avant de partir en congé! On pourrait pas avoir un reset pendant les vacances ?!




Il y a quelque chose que vous ne faîtes pas ensemble ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Et ben un peu plus et je pouvais aller dans "Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a !"* pour d&#233;couvrir ce fil. Pourriez pr&#233;venir quand m&#234;me...

Bon. A moi.

Alors d&#233;j&#224;, prendre exemple : Mackie, &#231;a fait 5 ans qu'il demande comment on fait pour &#234;tre admin, et il ne l'est toujours pas.
Donc : premi&#232;re chose, ne pas demander comment devenir mod&#233;rateur. (Bravo ! )

Ensuite : comprendre comment marchent les forums. Forc&#233;ment, &#231;a demande un certain temps, et m&#234;me de plus en plus car c'est de plus en plus complexe.
Donc : deuxi&#232;me chose, &#234;tre l&#224; depuis un certain temps.

Enfin : savoir de quoi on parle. Etre sp&#233;cialiste dans un domaine. Avoir des capacit&#233;s d'animation. Savoir s'exprimer. Avoir un caract&#232;re sinon sociable, au moins socialisable.
Donc : repr&#233;senter un int&#233;r&#234;t quelconque pour les forums et leurs membres.

Voil&#224;.


Et pour la lutte Gr&#233;co-Romaine, prendre un ticket. Demandes par mp uniquement, et faire vite. Le planning de l'Apple expo se remplit vite, apr&#232;s faudra attendre une autre occasion. Je songe &#224; me rendre disponible pour les bouffes du mois, j'ai m&#234;me l'intention de proposer des abonnements &#224; mes meilleurs clients


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et ben un peu plus et je pouvais aller dans "Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a !"* pour d&#233;couvrir ce fil. Pourriez pr&#233;venir quand m&#234;me...
> 
> Bon. A moi.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai jamais adress&#233; de demande, directe ou indirecte, &#224; benjamin. Je suis inscrit depuis bient&#244;t quatre ans. J'ai d'&#233;videntes capacit&#233;s d'animation, on s'accorde &#224; me reconna&#238;tre un certain talent pour m'exprimer et je suis extr&#234;mement sociable, sauf &#224; l'&#233;gard des gens que je m&#233;prise. La liste des sujets que j'ai ouverts, par leur qualit&#233; ou leur popularit&#233;, parle en ma faveur. Alors, dis-moi, pourquoi ne suis-je qu'une sous-merde ?


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

Pour mettre les choses au point : je n'ai pas eu de rapports avec Rezba pour avoir une nouvelle tenue, mais parce que ce gar&#231;on &#233;veille irresistiblement l'appel de la b&#234;te qui sommeille en moi. Bien s&#251;r, certains vont dire : "_mais moi aussi j'ai l'appel de la bestiole qui sommeille_". Soit. Mais le monde animal est vaste et n'allez pas comparer votre libido de lombric avec celle d'un modo du bar.

Ceci &#233;tant dit, pour redevenir s&#233;rieux un instant, la ma&#238;trise de nombreuses langues (y compris les plus exotiques) est necessaire pour devenir mod&#233;rateur. Si ces forums sont avant tout francophones, n'oubliez pas que dans certaines r&#233;gions lointaines et farouches le manque de communication verbale a entrain&#233; des sp&#233;cificit&#233;s linguistiques dont il faut savoir percevoir les subtilit&#233;s (Mackie ne sait pas tout non plus).
R&#233;pondre avec tact aux natifs de ces terres balay&#233;es par le vent est un exercice souvent p&#233;rilleux, un incident diplomatique &#233;tant si vite arriv&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais adress&#233; de demande, directe ou indirecte, &#224; benjamin. Je suis inscrit depuis bient&#244;t quatre ans. J'ai d'&#233;videntes capacit&#233;s d'animation, on s'accorde &#224; me reconna&#238;tre un certain talent pour m'exprimer et je suis extr&#234;mement sociable, sauf &#224; l'&#233;gard des gens que je m&#233;prise. La liste des sujets que j'ai ouverts, par leur qualit&#233; ou leur popularit&#233;, parle en ma faveur. Alors, dis-moi, pourquoi ne suis-je qu'une sous-merde ?


Ah. Oui. C'est l&#224; o&#249; je me rends compte que j'ai oubli&#233; quelque chose... 

4/ Attendre qu'on vous le propose


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Bon...

C'est bon.


Arr&#234;tez de tirer, il est parti.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 4/ Attendre qu'on vous le propose


benjamin est trop fin pour s'exposer aussi bêtement à un refus.


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

Et &#231;a fait quoi de bosser et de *ne pas &#234;tre remun&#233;r&#233;* ?  (pas &#234;tre r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;, c'est ce qu'on peut lire dans beaucoup de forums, c'est une nouvelle forme d'esclavage et d'*exploitation ?*!!)

Bient&#244;t le mod&#233;rateur Polonais ? >>>> Si c'est pas pay&#233; c'est peu probable !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait quoi de bosser et de *ne pas être remunéré* ?  (pas être rémunéré, c'est ce qu'on peut lire dans beaucoup de forums)



Notre rémunération est ailleurs


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Notre rémunération est ailleurs



C'est bien d'en être content !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Et &#231;a fait quoi de bosser et de *ne pas &#234;tre remun&#233;r&#233;* ?  (pas &#234;tre r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;, c'est ce qu'on peut lire dans beaucoup de forums, c'est une nouvelle forme d'esclavage et d'*exploitation ?*!!)
> 
> Bient&#244;t le mod&#233;rateur Polonais ? >>>> Si c'est pas pay&#233; c'est peu probable !


&#231;a fait que c'est du b&#233;n&#233;volat.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'en être content !



Comme dit Roberto Vendez



> Je ne réclame rien : j'obtiens tant !



Sans coucher !


----------



## da capo (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sans coucher !


Nier, c'est déjà avouer un peu.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Nier, c'est déjà avouer un peu.



J'ai une dispense médicale ...


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

Citation:
 	 	 		 			 				Posté par *La mouette*
_Sans coucher ! 

Nier, c'est déjà avouer un peu.
_



On sent des envieux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Oui. C'est là où je me rends compte que j'ai oublié quelque chose...



Tu n'as pas oublié que ça !  Cela dit, si les voies du Doc sont impénétrables, à part avec le mot de passe approprié, celles de Benjamin sont particulièrement impénétrables. C'est bien là ce qui fait tout le charme de la chose. Plus tu cherches moins tu trouves, plus tu trouves, plus tu cherches et moins tu trouves plus tu es sûr de chercher. 
Donc il faut en tout premier lieu savoir ce qu'on ne trouvera pas pour éviter d'avoir à le chercher, à part si on aime bien chercher ce qui est introuvable. C'est clair ? Non ? Et bien vous avez une vague idée de ce qu'il vous faudra affronter, l'énigme du sphinx, à côté, bien qu'éventée, c'est de la devinette de toto ou de carambar ! Tenez-vous le (bien) pour dit !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas oublié que ça !  Cela dit, si les voies du Doc sont impénétrables, à part avec le mot de passe approprié, celles de Benjamin sont particulièrement impénétrables. C'est bien là ce qui fait tout le charme de la chose. Plus tu cherches moins tu trouves, plus tu trouves, plus tu cherches et moins tu trouves plus tu es sûr de chercher.
> Donc il faut en tout premier lieu savoir ce qu'on ne trouvera pas pour éviter d'avoir à le chercher, à part si on aime bien chercher ce qui est introuvable. C'est clair ? Non ? Et bien vous avez une vague idée de ce qu'il vous faudra affronter, l'énigme du sphinx, à côté, bien qu'éventée, c'est de la devinette de toto ou de carambar ! Tenez-vous le (bien) pour dit !



Une fois imprimé, c'est plus claire


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt le modérateur Polonais ? >>>> Si c'est pas payé c'est peu probable !



Sache qu'au su de ce qui vient d'être dit, le modérateur est toujours polonais dans l'âme voire un peu plombier :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Et &#231;a fait quoi de bosser et de *ne pas &#234;tre remun&#233;r&#233;* ?  (pas &#234;tre r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;, c'est ce qu'on peut lire dans beaucoup de forums, c'est une nouvelle forme d'esclavage et d'*exploitation ?*!!)
> 
> Bient&#244;t le mod&#233;rateur Polonais ? >>>> Si c'est pas pay&#233; c'est peu probable !


Euh... moi je suis pay&#233;...  Et bien en plus !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... moi je suis payé...  Et bien en plus !



Oui on préfère te donner notre salaire, car tu en fait bon usage


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sache qu'au su de ce qui vient d'être dit, le modérateur est toujours polonais dans l'âme voire un peu plombier :rateau:



Et très beau


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et très beau



Cela va sans dire. C'est même à cela qu'est dû le numerus clausus


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sache qu'au su de ce qui vient d'être dit, le modérateur est toujours polonais dans l'âme voire un peu plombier :rateau:



Bravo pour l'humour !


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait quoi de bosser et de *ne pas être remunéré* ?  (pas être rémunéré, c'est ce qu'on peut lire dans beaucoup de forums, c'est une nouvelle forme d'esclavage et d'*exploitation ?*!!)


Ca, c'est que l'on dit pour pouvoir modérer à coups de poignard : "_nous sommes bénévoles, alors écrasez_".
Mais en fait, nous avons tous un compte en Suisse. Nos rémunérations sont établies sur un savant calcul dont seul Benjamin possède le barème. En gros :

- Un ban : 500 FS
- Une fermeture de sujet : 300 FS
- Un edit de post : 150 FS

Lors de la nomination au poste de modérateur est versée sur le compte une prime de 1000 FS, et une nuit avec un manequin au choix (il y a un catalogue) dans un palace de Lausane est un petit plus de bienvenue.

Au bout de 3 mois, si vous êtes toujours vivant, une prime de 5000 FS tombe.

La première année : Jackpot. le 365 eme jour, non seulement une nouvelle prime de 5000 FS est virée mais de plus une semaine de vacances dans un paradis exotique est accordée (pour les modérateurs du bar, fonction particulièrement pénible, la semaine de sable blanc, de mer turquoise et de vahinés lascives et lubriques tombe tous les 6 mois).

Nomination au poste de super-modérateur : 10 000 FS, une Jaguar de fonction, 3 nuits au Crillon, 1 billet d'avion open pour une destination au choix, 1 Mac pro, 1 Powerbook, 1 iPod, 1 écran 30', le droit de se faire prendre en photo avec Bengilli et Benjamin.

Voilà. Tu sais tout. l'ensemble étant évidemment net d'impôts. Tu veux d'autres renseignements ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Un ban : 500 FS
> - Une fermeture de sujet : 300 FS
> - Un edit de post : 150 FS



   

Certains gagnent très bien leur vie


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Certains gagnent très bien leur vie



_je suis obligé de travailler à la F... pour me couvrir auprès des impots... 

vu le nombre de fois où j'ai banni gribouille, supermoquette et sonnyboy, j'ai des rentes suises à vie ! 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Certains gagnent très bien leur vie



Il ne tient qu'à toi d'obtenir la fameuse prime à la redirection


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je suis obligé de travailler à la F... pour me couvrir auprès des impots...
> 
> vu le nombre de fois où j'ai banni gribouille, supermoquette et sonnyboy, j'ai des rentes suises à vie !
> _



C'est pour ca que Alem a cessé de modérer au bar : ca devenait suspect et lorsqu'il répondait a son inspecteur des impôts, toutes les semaines, qu'il avait gagné au loto, celui-ci sentait la manigance !


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne tient qu'à toi d'obtenir la fameuse prime à la redirection



L'argent n'a jamais été une motivation, dans mes activités. Ne sachant pas le gérer je préfère laisser ça aux autres.

De toute façon toutes les primes que je perçois par mon activité sur MacGé sont pour 9/10 versées à BackCat, et pour le reste à la fondation de DocEvil.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ... et pour le reste à la fondation de DocEvil.


Une autre affaire Clearstream se profile...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ca que Alem a cessé de modérer au bar : ca devenait suspect et lorsqu'il répondait a son inspecteur des impôts, toutes les semaines, qu'il avait gagné au loto, celui-ci sentait la manigance !



_je te rappelle que benjamin trouvait que j'étais rentré dans une sorte de routine... et qu'au niveau dépenses financières, le bar représentait rien que par ma faute un poste trop important... et il me suspectait aussi d'avoir triché avec les multipseudos de la Girb'...  
dis, au fait, j'ai garé ta Jag' dans le parking de Bengilli, j'étais trop saoul pour la garer ailleurs que dans la place du gros et trop pressé de remonter avec la nouvelle masseuse du Cercle... d'ailleurs, tu me dois 100FS, j'ai gagné le pari : c'est une vraie rousse... 
_


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _(...)pour la garer ailleurs que dans la place du gros_



Tous avec moi :
C'était un bon camaradeuuuuu, c'était un bon camaradeuuuuu !   


			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _trop pressé de remonter avec la nouvelle masseuse du Cercle... d'ailleurs, tu me dois 100FS, j'ai gagné le pari : c'est une vraie rousse... _



Oki, je suis bon perdant, mais avoue que ce n'était pas évident ! Il n'était même pas évident dutoudutout que ce soit _réellement_ une femme ! J'ai même pensé à un moment que c'était Doquéville !


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous avec moi :
> C'était un bon camaradeuuuuu, c'était un bon camaradeuuuuu !


_
ah zut, mes doigts ont fourché, je voulais dire "*du* beau rital avec une *gros*se... moto" mais VBul a foiré... _



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oki, je suis bon perdant, mais avoue que ce n'était pas évident ! Il n'était même pas évident dutoudutout que ce soit _réellement_ une femme ! J'ai même pensé à un moment que c'était Doquéville !



_nan, Doquéville ne serait pas monté avec moi... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> De toute fa&#231;on toutes les primes que je per&#231;ois par mon activit&#233; sur MacG&#233; sont pour 9/10 vers&#233;es &#224; BackCat, et pour le reste &#224; la fondation de DocEvil.



La Maison du Chat, grand fabriquant de poils synth&#233;tiques pour chats tondus et la fondation Chauss&#233;e aux Moines, en premi&#232;re ligne du pr&#234;che gustatif et des ablutions vinicoles heureuses. Il y a plus mauvais choix


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _nan, Doquéville ne serait pas monté avec moi... _


Tu te sous-estimes. Ce qui est assez rare.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'était même pas évident dutoudutout que ce soit _réellement_ une femme ! J'ai même pensé à un moment que c'était Doquéville !


Ce qui signifie deux choses : c'était une belle plante et tu es un ******.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, pour redevenir sérieux un instant, la maîtrise de nombreuses langues (y compris les plus exotiques) est necessaire pour devenir modérateur



Je parle le con couramment... Mais modo, c'est un vrai boulot de chien mort...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> et tu es un ******.




Non... Rien...


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Finalement, être modo. c'est aussi ( parfois) être reconnu par la population...

Ce matin, j'ai eu la joie d'assister à l'inauguration du monument à la gloire des modos .

Elle illustre de façon assez imagée, les différents aspects de ce travail éprouvant, prenant, mais d'une intensité sans pareil ...







On reconnaît bien certaines figures emblématiques des forums les plus fréquentés du WEB .


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Août 2006)

Hum hum très bien très bien,
je vois il faut coucher avec le modo le mieux classés pour le devenir......

pouvez vous m'indiquer le modo (fille) avec qui je peux coucher 

Enfin je suis a clermont......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Non. Tu as mal compris : ou tu couches avec qui on te dit, et &#231;a ne sera pas f&#233;minin. D'aillleurs, pas s&#251;r que &#231;a ait un genre...  Ou tu passes au rouleau compresseur (je rappelle : par mp)...


Ou, plus s&#233;rieusement... tu oublies l'id&#233;e. 

Sinon, je r&#233;p&#232;te encore, bien que je comprends que tu pr&#233;f&#232;res lire ce que tu veux... hop !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. Tu as mal compris : ou tu couches avec qui on te dit, et ça ne sera pas féminin. D'aillleurs, pas sûr que ça ait un genre...  Ou tu passes au rouleau compresseur (je rappelle : par mp)...
> 
> 
> Ou, plus sérieusement... tu oublies l'idée.
> ...



J'avais bien compris c'était une petite boutade


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

_ya des mod&#233;rateurs filles ? 

pasque sinon, je veux bien repasser l'examen d'entr&#233;e...



tiens, au fait, pourquoi je ne suis plus modo de la piazza ? hein ?! dites... n'oubliez pas que je suis celui qui a banni *xxxxx* m&#234;me que tout le monde en r&#234;vait... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _dites... n'oubliez pas que je suis celui qui a banni *xxxxx* même que tout le monde en rêvait...
> _


Oui, mais je suis toujours là.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Août 2006)

Et si une personne de la gente féminine pose sa canditature... Qui fait passer "l'audition" ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et si une personne de la gente féminine pose sa canditature... Qui fait passer "l'audition" ?


Amok. À l'oral.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et si une personne de la gente féminine pose sa canditature... Qui fait passer "l'audition" ?



Le plus éloigné géographiquement


----------



## Craquounette (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amok. À l'oral.



Chacun son stade 



			
				LaMouette a dit:
			
		

> Le plus éloigné géographiquement



Moi qui croyais que MacG voulait faire dans la proximité...


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais que MacG voulait faire dans la proximité...



C'est en effet le cas ..

Malgré tout, les tests, type Koh Lanta , imposent cette mesure protectrice.
En effet certain examinateurs, très pointilleux , exigent des tests d'endurances proches des pires tortures chinoises, de l'époque Ming.


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est que l'on dit pour pouvoir modérer à coups de poignard : "_nous sommes bénévoles, alors écrasez_".
> Mais en fait, nous avons tous un compte en Suisse. Nos rémunérations sont établies sur un savant calcul dont seul Benjamin possède le barème. En gros :
> 
> - Un ban : 500 FS
> ...



Le top du top étant de faire comme Finn-Atlas: être encore modérateur et palper sans plus rien foutre.

Lui, c'est pas coucher qu'il a fait, c'est... oui ben y a pas de mot pour ça. 

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le top du top étant de faire comme Finn-Atlas: être encore modérateur et palper sans plus rien foutre.
> 
> Lui, c'est pas coucher qu'il a fait, c'est... oui ben y a pas de mot pour ça.
> 
> :rateau:



C'est vrai, bientôt quatre mois qu'on l'a pas vu. 


> _Dernière activité: 23/04/2006 __20h16_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2006)

Qui c'est Finn-Atlas? [   ]




_edit : bon, je rajoute des Smileys, puisque visiblement, il y a une incompr&#233;hension.   _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est Finn-Atlas?


Un gars pas névrosé et qui, contrairement à d'autres, arrive à vivre sans MacG pendant quatre mois.
D'autres questions ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2006)

Oui. 
Qui t'es, toi?


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je suis toujours l&#224;.


 _
ah bah tiens, te v'la toi !  ubiquiste que tu es, je ne causais m&#234;me pas de toi...  

en passant, tu es le seul ban pour lequel je n'ai re&#231;u aucune compensation... je crois m&#234;me que benjamin m'a demand&#233; d'aller mod&#233;rer la MGZ &#224; cause de &#231;a... :hein:

s&#251;rement une question de pacifier les relations avec les autorit&#233;s religieuses &#231;a !  

_


			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est Finn-Atlas?



_un type qui devrait de te bannir une semaine pour avoir poser une question aussi stupide...  

en gros, il ressemble &#224; &#231;a notre bon Romuald...






ps pour Doc : attend que j'&#233;dite bon sang de bon soir !  oui il avait raison, tiens pour la peine !  
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'es, toi?


&#199;a, pour le coup, c'est *vraiment* une question de nioube. *

* Et ce n'est m&#234;me pas moi qui l'affirme.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _sûrement une question de pacifier les relations avec les autorités religieuses ça !
> _


J'ai quelques motifs de croire que l'histoire lui a donné raison, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Août 2006)

Je m'&#233;tonne que personne n'ai encore mis de lien vers cette discussion.


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je m'étonne que personne n'ai encore mis de lien vers cette discussion.



_c'est pas le boulot du bouffon que de dire des choses sérieuses ? _


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est que l'on dit pour pouvoir mod&#233;rer &#224; coups de poignard : "_nous sommes b&#233;n&#233;voles, alors &#233;crasez_".
> Mais en fait, nous avons tous un compte en Suisse. Nos r&#233;mun&#233;rations sont &#233;tablies sur un savant calcul dont seul Benjamin poss&#232;de le bar&#232;me. En gros :
> 
> - Un ban : 500 FS
> ...



la tu trompe, c'est les tarifs des nioubs que tu a mis dans le cahiers centrale du matin 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _ya des mod&#233;rateurs filles ?
> 
> pasque sinon, je veux bien repasser l'examen d'entr&#233;e..._



il y en a eu 2


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la tu trompe, c'est les tarifs des nioubs que tu a mis dans le cahiers centrale du matin


_non mackie, ce sont les bons tarifs, tu confonds toujours avec les ...   _


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _non mackie, ce sont les bons tarifs, tu confonds toujours avec les ...   _



c'est mal foutu leurs tarifs  ont fait grève pour une augmentation ? :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amok. À l'oral.



Buccal dans ce cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un gars pas névrosé et qui, contrairement à d'autres, arrive à vivre sans MacG pendant quatre mois.
> D'autres questions ?



CQFD...

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> CQFD...


Ce qui signifie : "Ce Qu'il est Fort ce DocEvil". Pour les mous du bulbe. Non, ne me remerciez pas.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'es un vrai boute en train toi!...


Tu n'as pas idée, petit.


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

Pourquoi ne négocieriez vous pas quelques avantages (tant qu'à être bénévole autant satisfaire tout le monde) *ce travail le mérite bien !
*
Dans mon ex boite un des délégués syndicaux avait négocié une assurance (assurance de personne en cas d'accident, invalidité, ...............) car la direction refusait toute augmentation de salaire, mais avait accepté le principe de couvrir son personnel avec une assurance.

L'entreprise était gagnante, car elle pouvait déduire de ses impôts les sommes versées et nous salariés étions satisfaits car nous avions une garantie supplémentaire qui pouvait nous dispenser de continuer à payer nos assurances.

Quelques rares personnes qui n'avaient pas d'assurance, n'étaient pas satisfaites, mais dans l'ensemble, la satisfaction était de mise.

*Est ce, quelque chose, que vous avez essayez de négocier avec MacGé ?*
(Je ne connais pas le statut de MacGé, mais peu importe, il faut rester honnête avec les gens qui font un job, même si celui-ci est bénévole et agréable)


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2006)

Lui, il est à point...


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne n&#233;gocieriez vous pas quelques avantages (tant qu'&#224; &#234;tre b&#233;n&#233;vole autant satisfaire tout le monde) *ce travail le m&#233;rite bien !
> *



Oui on a n&#233;goci&#233;, et nous avons obtenu:

- L'assurance de la parfaite consid&#233;ration de certains membres du forum 
- DEs pouvoir dignes de Pok&#233;mon &#224; 5 &#233;toles vertes 
- L'acc&#232;s sans limite au bar du club
- Pouvoir choisir un titre d'utilisateur personnalis&#233;
- Une carte de membre &#224; vie du syndicat MacG&#233;

.. etc ..

Enfin, bref je crois que tu n'as pas encore tou bien saisi , mais &#231;a viendra ( ou pas) avec le temps


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

_moi, j'aimerais bien un ticheurte staff pour l'AE... 
_


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

Et une casquette aussi


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

C'que vous &#234;tes mat&#233;rialistes....


On signe o&#249; ???


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'que vous êtes matérialistes....
> 
> 
> On signe où ???




On voit bien que tu n'as pas l'habitude de faire des chèques


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2006)

moi je me ferai bien un nioub


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je me ferai bien un nioub



_tu nous fais un outing ?   _


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2006)

j'ai rencontr&#233; docevil (en r&#234;ve) la v&#233;rit&#233; est m'est venu


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rencontré docevil (en rêve) la vérité est m'est venu


_
dommage, j'aurais préféré qu'il te lègue plutôt sa maitrise du français que sa sexualité !    (quoique... ) _


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rencontré docevil (en rêve) la vérité est m'est venu


Il ne t'a pas réveillé ??? dexter le doc


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il ne t'a pas réveillé ??? dexter le doc



_dexter : tu ne veux pas laisser supermoquette travailler ? déjà qu'il se lêve tôt sans boire son thé à la camomille pour venir te voir...   

ps : ah ces géologues... 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu n'as pas l'habitude de faire des chèques



Encore qu'à ce qu'il parait, il est plus facile pour lui de faire un chèque que pour son bénéficiaire de l'encaisser 



  


_Je passais, j'ai vu de la lumière, je suis entré, pitin© j'ai bien fait, ce thread est une somme.

Benjamin, je proteste, Amok à droit à une Jaguar de service, alors que nous, on doit se contenter d'une vulgaire BM Z4 cab, c'est scandaleux ! :hein: _


----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui, il est à point...



Il me semblait que tu les préférais saignants.


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un gars pas névrosé et qui, contrairement à d'autres, arrive à vivre sans MacG pendant quatre mois.
> D'autres questions ?



Je me permets d'intervenir, parce que là, ça ne va plus.
Il n'arrive pas à vivre quatre mois sans nous. Mais comme c'est une super-feignasse et qu'il n'a pas beaucoup le temps de modérer, il se connecte en _anonyme_, avec un autre pseudo.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne négocieriez vous pas quelques avantages (tant qu'à être bénévole autant satisfaire tout le monde) *ce travail le mérite bien !
> *
> Dans mon ex boite un des délégués syndicaux avait négocié une assurance (assurance de personne en cas d'accident, invalidité, ...............) car la direction refusait toute augmentation de salaire, mais avait accepté le principe de couvrir son personnel avec une assurance.
> 
> ...


Ce que tu peux &#234;tre na&#239;f mon pauvre...  ON EST PAY&#201; !!! Et tr&#232;s bien en plus.


Bon. 
On a fait le tour ?
Oui hein ? 

Allez. Paf


----------

